# Allison Transmission WTEC II Problem



## Meshullah (Aug 7, 2010)

Have an RV with an Allison WTEC II. Cannot display any diagnostics. Only Cats Eyes will display. Metered the 
input power and there is power coming in. I spoke to a friend and he stated that the components I.E. 
capacitors resistors and diodes will malfunction and should be replace. Again. C1 etc. Any input related to this
situation would be greatly appreciated.

Thank You.


----------



## dbarton291 (Aug 12, 2010)

Re: Allison Transmission WTEC II Problem

Cat eyes is normally indicative of a communication problem between the push button assembly and the electronics of the selector.  Is your push button assembly remote from the ECU or integral?


----------



## FullGrown (Jun 7, 2015)

Meshullah,  Did you ever find out what the problem was?  I have CatEyes as well but I cannot find the ECU or TCM.


----------



## Wayne Carden (Oct 21, 2019)

I have a 1992 Country Coach with cat eyes and cant move. can anyone please help me?


----------

